# Upgrades For Penn Senator 115-L2 9/0



## NPC88

This is my first ever big game reel. I bought it specifically to target medium to large sharks. I've never used anything bigger than an Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 7000 before, and while upgrades for them read straight forward to me, my after market shopping for my new Senator has been very intimidating. Basically, I don't want to be out gunned. I'll be fishing 130lb braid with 200yd of 130 mono top shot. I want to upgrade

-Drag (30lb or more if possible)

-Gear Ratio (if Possible)

-Durability

-Ergonomics (handle)

I'm looking for links to these items if possible. My upgrade budget is between $100 and $200. I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## Linkovich

Contact Keith (Ocean Master). He can set you up.


----------



## NPC88

How can I contact him? I went to his page, but there was no contact option. I'm fairly new to the site, and still learning my way around. Sorry. I hate to be a bother.


----------



## ThaFish

NPC88 said:


> How can I contact him? I went to his page, but there was no contact option. I'm fairly new to the site, and still learning my way around. Sorry. I hate to be a bother.


Search "OCD Reel Repair" in the search bar on the top right of the forum. Keith (Ocean Master's) phone number is on that thread. That's the name of his business. He'd be more than happy to turn that 9/0 into a bulletproof monster!


----------



## Ocean Master

I'm here..!

The Abu 7000 is a wonderful reel too. 

I have everything needed to do one more reel. This includes a new SS main and pinion gear, SS yoke, 2 SS anti-reverse dogs, 8 thin SS metal drag washers, 8 Carbontex drag washers, and a SS gear sleeve. 

It does get very expensive though. 

More parts are coming in so I have them available for more reels.

Keith


----------



## Ocean Master

We can also get the drag up to 40+lbs. with a drag upgrade using the stock gears, a new SS gear sleeve, and a larger handle grip for around $100.00.

The drag will be super smooth even with it locked down.


----------



## NPC88

Keith,

Thank you so much for responding! Drag is of course my primary concern. 40lb+ sounds insanely ideal for tangling with really big sharks. I'm very interested. My only question would be do I get to order the parts from you and disassemble the reel and reinstall them myself like I do with my 7000s, or do you do everything? My trip is coming up soon, and I'm a little leery of sending my reel off with such a small window of time.


----------



## Ocean Master

NPC88 said:


> Keith,
> 
> Thank you so much for responding! Drag is of course my primary concern. 40lb+ sounds insanely ideal for tangling with really big sharks. I'm very interested. My only question would be do I get to order the parts from you and disassemble the reel and reinstall them myself like I do with my 7000s, or do you do everything? My trip is coming up soon, and I'm a little leery of sending my reel off with such a small window of time.


 You can get all the parts from www.alantani.com

The drag upgrade is from Bryan Young on the same site.

I have the handle T-Bars here as well as all the other parts. I can sell them a bit cheaper but not much. I can sell the Carbontex drags much cheaper.

One problem is that I am a couple short on the thin metal drag washers and Bryan Young is out of town. I can disassemble a reel to make a full set or wait until the 10th of the month when someone is bringing me some.

I will post the price of the drag upgrade needed, the T-Bar handle, and the new generation SS gear sleeve. I will go ahead and apply Cal's grease to the drag washers.


----------



## Ocean Master

As soon as the 114H and 115L inserts come out I have 5 ordered. The insert fits into the main gear and uses keyed drag washers like some of the modern reels.

They are getting 50lbs of drag by using the insert. The cost will be around $50.00 and that includes the insert, Carbontex washers, and metal drag washers. It will drop right in.

Keith


----------



## Linkovich

Keith, will the inserts work on a 114HLW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cone

Linkovich the insert will work for a 114H. The 114 and the 115 use the same main gear the pinions are different. A steel or stainless steel gear would be best if you are upgrading the drag.


----------



## williamq

Ocean Master said:


> As soon as the 114H and 115L inserts come out I have 5 ordered. The insert fits into the main gear and uses keyed drag washers like some of the modern reels.
> 
> They are getting 50lbs of drag by using the insert. The cost will be around $50.00 and that includes the insert, Carbontex washers, and metal drag washers. It will drop right in.
> 
> Keith


Hi, what i need to get 30lb drag on my PENN 115L2 ?
Can you help please and give me the links where to buy it


----------

